# `Â·.Â¸Â¸.Â·Â´Â´Â¯`Â·Â·._.Â·â¥MsBinky's Herdâ¥Â·._.Â·Â·Â´Â¯``Â·.Â¸Â¸.Â·Â´



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Welcome to my blog![/align]

[align=center]Here you can read all about the pets and I.[/align]

[align=center]I am 22 years old and I live in Montreal with my fiance, bunnies, and kitten. I am currently doing a course to become an Animal Care Specialist. My fiance and I are planning to move to Greece next year. I am looking into learning as much as I can about bunnies and I have already learnt so muchduring my short stay here. Rabbits are my first passion but I also love to sing, scrapbook, design and maintain websites, read, etc. I'm a bit "old style". I absolutely love quills and old handmade journals, as well as oil lamps, and antique furniture. On the other hand, I am extremely childish and love "cutsie" things such as Cinnamaroll, Hello Kitty, etc. Yes, I am hard to figure out. Basically, I love the little things in life. I am a sensitive girl and a definite "feeler" which is why I relate to the buns so well.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Wiggles was, and forever will be, my heart bunny. She was more than a bunny, in my mind,she was a family member and best friend. Wiggles was the one who helped me find my passion. She also taught me almost everything I know on love, loyalty, and forgiveness. Wiggles had come to me interrible condition. No one thought she would makeit but Iwasn't going to let her go without a fight. After endless emotional andsleepless nights, she pulled through andby that time, she had won my heart over.Despite the suffering she had gone through, she never once held a grudge and she had more love in her than I have ever seen in an animal or a human being for that matter. She passed unexpectedly on December 12, 2007. The house hasn't been the same since. She may be gone in body, but she lives on in my heart.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Bam-Bam was Wiggles' soulmate. For them, it was love at first sight. I adopted Bam-Bam from a local shelter so that Wiggles would have a mate. He is a very gentle soul and is quite a goof. When he first got here, he was a destructo bun because he was just so hyper. I couldn't possibly be mad at the poor thing because he had been stuck in a small cage for months. Because he was so adorable and yet destructive, I felt "Bam-Bam" was much more suitable than Rocky. Losing Wiggles was awful hard on this boy and I thought I would end up losing him as well. For weeks it was a struggle to get him to eat and he simply refused treats and playtime. Finally, bonding with Ashton allowed him to put his sadness aside and he is back to being the sweet bunny he has always been.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Sir Ashton is a special bun for me. A long time ago, my father had joked that the perfect man would offer me a bunny as a wedding proposal. Apparently, it didn't fall on deaf ears. In October, while surfing local ads, I came across this tiny bun and it was love at first sight. Not only was he a lionhead mix, but he was my dream come true since he was a magpie! I immediately contacted the breeder but I was devastated when she told me he was reserved. I had never cried over a bunny like that. I ended up telling my fiance, and without telling me, he went behind my back and made a deal with the breeder. I didn't believe him when he said he was mine, so much so that I had to contact the breeder to see if it was true. I got him on November 4th, 2007 as an engagement present. Ashton is a true goof. He has done things I thought bunnies simply didn't do. I am forever learning new things with him and he likes to keep me on my toes.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Annabel is literally what her name means: easy to love. She was an unexpected gift and charmed me into bringing her home. After Wiggles passed, I was very lonely and especially missing my bunny kisses. I had been telling Mario how much I missed the interraction I had with Wiggles. I tried with the other buns but it just wasn't the same. One day, I met Annabel and she demanded that I pay attention to her. I had been avoiding the bunnies because I didn't want to take another home at that time. She just knew her way around that. She chased my hand while I would pet the others, and when I moved away, she ran after me. When I picked her up, she simply flopped on her back in my arms and proceeded to kissing me. Though she will never replace Wiggles, she has been making me smile again and I have been crying much less since she has come into the family. She is very affectionate and I simply love her.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]My two girls Dahlia and Ariella are sweethearts. Dahlia is quite the diva and she craves attention. She is an adorable bunny who loves to run around and climb up where you'd think it was impossible. Ariella is a gentle girl who is quite the opposite of Dahlia. She doesn't ask for anything and is very laid back. I love them very much and they are simply adorable together. Sad as it is, due to wanting to move to Greece, it was decided that these two would be rehomed. I have included them in my blog because they will always be part of the family even if they need to be rehomed. I am slowly taking a distance because I am very sad at the thought of them leaving. I have grown accustomed to thembeing the first ones I see in the mornings and it will be strange to see them go.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Last but not least, our kitten Houdina. Houdina got her name because she is a great escape artist - seriously. I managed to lose her in my tiny bathroom. I got her back in October as a present for Mario because I thought he was getting pretty lonely here in Montreal. I thought having a pet of his own would make him happy. Houdina is a joy to have around. She adores the bunnies and guards them as if they were her children. When she'd get lonely, she'd even let a bunny or two out. She keeps me entertained and warm at night as she is a total snugglebug. She is very sensitive and often makes me laugh. I am not sure she will be Mario's after all. Hihi.[/align]

[align=center]So that's it for the intro! Oof, that was long :biggrin2:[/align]


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome layouts!!

I love your buns...

I cant wait to read more!


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you! I am glad you like it. I thought it might be easier to upload since the pics are fewer due to being combined. :biggrin2:I wanted to try since I shall be updating a lot because that is the mistake I made with Wiggles - I just don't have enough pictures and memories That is why I made sure to put the "Treasure each Moment" thing on the first pic. A personal reminder :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm glad to see you started a blog! Your furkids are all adorable. We have so much in common! lol - now I don't thinkI want you to move to Greece!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 10, 2008)

I love your bunnies!! They're all so special and sweet. Bam Bam has a look about him that makes me want to pick him up and kiss him and then not give him back! You can tell by looking at Annabel that she's a total sweetheart. Dahlia is just gorgeous and so is Ariella, and Ashton looks like he's full of mischief! I've never petted a lionhead, what does his fur feel like? I hope you'll find someone awesome for Dahlia and Ariella, I can't imagine how hard this is for you. Too bad no one on the forum lives closer to you. And again, I'm so sorry about Wiggles  I'm really glad though that Bam Bam has pulled himself up and found another bun to love. When my cockatiel Michaela died, her mate Arthur almost died too because he was so depressed and wouldn't eat. I took him to 4 different vets and was frantic, he was so unhappy... Thankfully, when I brought another bird home, Arthur fell in love again and is doing great!


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol Trailsend (do you use your real name on the forum?) I would so just pitch a tent in your yard. Of course, I couldn't live without a bathroom... Do you have a spare? Lol. Greece will be different to say the least... I will so miss the snow Buuuut we can't go anywhere where there's no internet so I'll be around.

Shiloh, thank you for loving my buns. They love being spoiled and loved Bam-Bam really is huggable and squishable, you should have seen him on the day I brough him. Wow, what a happy bunny he was. Hihi. The girls are just beautiful and watching them is really heart-warming. Ashton's fur is really soft, but more wooly than a mini-rex would feel like. If I have dry skin around my nails I feel it when petting him. Hihi. Annabel has been bringing me a lot of comfort and I am quite smitten with her. Wiggles is simply irreplaceable and I am still dealing. I think dealing with the mates of those that passed is even harder because they just look so inconsolable. Seeing Bam-Bam like that would stop me from grieving over her and worry over him. I was finally able to mourn her when he got better.

As for rehoming them with someone on the forum there is a *possibility* that it may be done. I will not say anything until it is truly decided or anything but keep your fingers crossed. It would make me really really happy to hear that!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

Those are all great photos!

love Dahlia.... she's so pretty!


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you Bo :rose:

What I love about Dahlia, is that she is pouffy! Lol. She doesn't look it but omg is she furry. Her coat is really thick. I love her small ears, she's beautiful really. Her baby pics... :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2008)

Really? I'd love to feel her fur. She has the cutest vienna markings like Djakarta's Cookie! There's something about that coloring I just love!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Mar 10, 2008)

your rabbits are lovely, Ms Binky! Ashton's such a cutie.. and like you, I love the magpie colouring too  Ariella has beautiful japanese markings too. The bunny that caught my eye the most is Dahlia. She really has the most unique color and markings i've ever seen! How i wish i lived on the same continent as you!! They'd be home with me by now hehe


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

Awww you guys are so loving Dahlia, she will be thrilled to be the favorite! Lol. I don't even know what her actual color is called actually. onder:I'll have to ask...

Somebunny, harlequins are my favorite colors and markings :biggrin2:I was absolutely thrilled to get one of each, though Ariella just happened to be a harlie, as I was taking her because I didn't like the pet shop she was at. Lol. 

I am glad you all like them:biggrin2:

And, I have been told that, unless something really bad happens, both Ariella and Dahlia have a home with a member here so we will all get to hear from them in the future and now my heart and mind are at ease. :nod:bunnydance:inkbouce:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 11, 2008)

I love the upper left hand corner picture of Sir Ashton. The little sweater he has on makes all his fur poof out around his head.

Beautiful bunnies.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Lol Trailsend (do you use your real name on the forum?) I would so just pitch a tent in your yard. Of course, I couldn't live without a bathroom... Do you have a spare? Lol. Greece will be different to say the least... I will so miss the snow Buuuut we can't go anywhere where there's no internet so I'll be around.



Sometimes I do. Your welcome to pitch a tent! You can use our bathroom - we've got two so don't worry! lol. I know! You are going to be warm now. We'll mail you some now - I'm not sure how, but we'll talk it over with the Post office.

That's the joy of the internet - you can't get away from us that easily!


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol Wabbit, I love Ashton in his lil sweater but it makes Mario all grumpy. He says I am torturing the poor thing 

Trailsend, i don't want to get away from you guys Though it will make bunnynapping harder for most of you guys... onder:Lol.


----------



## Becca (Mar 11, 2008)

That was so good - where did you make those pictures with the background and the text?
I love them and ur buns and kitty!


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 11, 2008)

Heya,

I made them in Paint Shop Pro. It's a graphics program that I have. It can be made in Photoshop as well. These programs are a tad expensive though. There should be something else available but I'm not sure what. I'll ask around and let you know if I find out. :rose:


----------



## Alexah (Mar 11, 2008)

Your blog is so adorable that I couldn't resist commenting! And, I have to tell you - I'm absolutely in love with Ashton. He was one of the first buns I saw on the site and have loved seeing and hearing about him ever since. He's the cutest little guy in the world and you're lucky you live in Canada because if you were in the USA I'd have to bunny-knap him ASAP!

And I love to hear about Houdina and her antics. I'm allergic (severely) to cats, but have always loved them. We have 3 that live in the finished basement and don't come upstairs often. But Houdina is a cutie and it's so fun watching and hearing about her interacting with the buns.

The pics are awesome too. I wish I had access to a better photo-shop type program. But, alas, I'll live vicariously through your awesomely adorable blog. I can't wait to see and hear more about your herd!

- Alexah


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Alexah :biggrin2:

Hihi, I was head over heels when I saw Ashton the first time! Oh my... I should update the pics though as he has changed quite a bit and is now a good 3 times bigger than that. Lol. 

I am sorry to hear about your allergies. I am just a lil bit and makes my wheezing annoying so i can imagine how it is with severe allergies. Baaaaaaaaaah to allegies 

Heh, I have been playing in these programs for a few years and thankfully the Mr. needs the programs or I wouldn't have them to play with since they are so expensive :?

I just want to overload the blog with pictures and I didn't want to make it hard for people to upload so I figured I could combine pics like this instead. So far I think it will be good. 

I am really happy that people enjoyed reading the first post :biggrin2:Thank you everyone :rose:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 11, 2008)

Aww I love how you did this blog, it's pretty amazing! And so are your bunnies...and of course your kitty cat. 

More pictures please! Expecially of Annabel! :shock:She's gorgeous!


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Montana :biggrin2:I am glad you are enjoying the blog. I will surely take pics of Annabel. I'm a little sad though, the pictures don't do her justice. She is adorable in person, on the pics she look a lil scruffy looking :?Lol.

Speaking of Annabel, she is a true therapy bunny. We had a bit of a situation yesterday where sister was unwell and came to stay with me for some days (?). Well, she had been crying and all but spotted Annabel and soonthe tearsbecame "Awwwww can I hold her, pleeeease?" And so my sister picked up Annabel and of course Annabel flopped in her arms, happy with the world and my sis just cried as she held her. Poor Annabel, we always cry when we hold her. Lol.

Y'all wanna hear Houdina antics? Well she is driving me nuts :shock:So the Mr. didn't come back when he said he would - no comment - so she hasn't gone to get spayed yet. She has been peeing everywhere so unfortunately, she has been seeing the bathroom a lot. Well yesterday, with my sister sleeping on the couch (and me having scrubbed it down entirely), I figured we would be safe. WRONG. :grumpy:She pee'd :grumpy:And I am just hoping she had the decency to wait until sis left for school to pee :grumpy:Yes, she is in the bathroom. Right now, I am getting ready to go clean, and roll a whole bunch of coins and hope I have enough for her spay. I may lose my mind. 

Meanwhile, I feel like a terrible sister :?She left for school, and I, who has been fighting to get back into a better sleep routine, never heard her get up or get ready. I vaguely remember her coming into my room to tell me something and say bye... Two minutes later I sat up straight in bed, realizing I had no clue what she took for her lunch. I was supposed to give her money but I didn't. I feel terrible. :?Not only that, but I thought I was alone this week and I am stretching money and all we've got is kraft dinner, soup, karft dinner, kraft dinner, pasta... LOL. :?And now the cat goes and pee's on her bed... 

It's gonna be a looong day


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 3, 2008)

Okies so where am I... Hmmm K...

Well the Mr. still is not back. 9 months now... I'm going totally insane, especially since I could really really use his presence right at this moment. Ah well, not like me crying about it will change anything. Hmph.

Things are really bad here right now. I am staying focused and not letting it get to me as much as possible. I have worked too hard, too long, to get to where I am. In fact, tomorrow, it will be 1 month since I have last cut myself. Yes, I am a cutter, and have been for a few years. I have always refused medication, preferring to straighten myself out myself, once and for all. And I am doing well, if I say so myself. 

Will hurry through this post right now because I am sick. I got really nauseous and tired and then all of a sudden I started shivering like no tomorrow. I took my temp and it's at 35.4 C. I won't ever understand how come my body temp drops like that out of nowhere. My mother even once bought a new thermometre thinking it was defective. Well mine is brand new, and I still get 35.4. Last time I drank was hours before that. I demand a refund on this body. I am still on warranty right? Gosh I am frozen!

Oh man, you guys should seeme fighting with the girls' probiotics. There I was worrying about having a hard time with the injections... Nope, went smoothly. It's the freaking probiotics that are giving me every trouble in the world. Lol. It seems it has clumps or something because the syringes keep getting stuck. And don't even try forcing it, you'll just end up with a syringe in pieces. The girls are doing great, Dahlia freaks out though when I take Ariella away to treat her. I am glad I made the decision to rehome them together. It would have been a huge mistake on my part not to.

Anywho, thanks to Peg, I kicked myself in the butt to take some pics. I only took some of Annabel for tonight since I am not feeling so great and the girls definitely didn't feel like having their pictures taken. The boys are just being brats and Ashton sprays anything that moves so I avoid taking him out when unnecessary. I really wanted to get some of Annabel because she is growing so fast. I never took enough pictures of Wiggles, especially not when she was young, so I really don't want to live with that regret again!

I must say, this bunny has been helping me sooo much. She is so much like Wiggles in many ways, yet so different in others. I mean, I know she is not Wiggles, but I get as much in return from her as I did with Wiggles. Anywho, I'll shaddup now and let y'all look at the pics... Lol.


[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Btw... Her paws have been dirty since I got her. She likes to play in herpuddles :foreheadsmack:



Okies I am off to add more layers of blankets. I am shaking so bad, this is insane. I guess maybe I didn't sleep enough this week... Baaaaaaaaaaaah!
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I must say, this bunny has been helping me sooo much. She is so much like Wiggles in many ways, yet so different in others. I mean, I know she is not Wiggles, but I get as much in return from her as I did with Wiggles.


I can truly understand this. Zeus is nothing like Tiny...yet...he is helping me somehow.....

I think it is great when we can still receive love from a bun after we've suffered a great loss.....how they somehow help us through it - and make us laugh again when we thought our hearts would be broken forever..

I'm just now catching up again on your blog....I love the pictures!

Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 3, 2008)

So true Peg. I remember you saying that on the radio show and how much it hit me at that point Like you said, the heart knows when it's right. I still do feel guilty sometimes because at times I just stop and think "Am I forgetting about Wiggles?" and then I worry. It's a weird process I guess. It definitely helps to have Annabel around, I don't cry over Wiggles as much now. I still do, but not in the same way. I am more pro-active about it. I am glad you got Zeus and that he has helped you as well. We try not to have favorites, but we can't help it when that one bunny crawls directly into our hearts.

I am glad you enjoyed the pics :rose:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to pop in and tell you congrats on the month free, that's terrific. Make sure you treat yourself and reward yourself along the road to recovery for your achievements.

If, at any point, you slip, it doesn't mean that you are back to square one, or have to return to it, it is just that, a slip. After all, on any long journey, we need breaks and rests, right? It's no different.

I'm glad you are fighting and I hope you keep it up.

You know where I am if you ever need a chat or anything.

x


----------



## Flashy (Apr 3, 2008)

Double post, so I'll just add something else.

SI (self injury) is normally a physical way to express pain that you feel inside, it's basically a symptom of some bigger problem. Meds don't solve that problem, but they can make it easier to deal with. The best thing to help something like SIis therapy, in the long term (to heal the hurt and pain that causes you to do this), and, in the short term, to try lots of different coping strategies to deal with the different emotions and pain in the immediate moment (which I know you are doing  ).

So I guess what I'm saying is, even if you want to beat this yourself, you might need outside support to help you beat the urges, etc, totally. Of course, you may not, and finding other strategies might be all you need, but if you do need support, there is no shame in that and it takes a strong person to ask for help.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Flashy :hug:

I'm getting there, one day at a time. I must also say, I had a med and now it looks like there was another as well, that caused me to fall into a bad depression. I cut that med as soon as I realized I was losing control and now I have been able to make things better for myself, slowly but surely. I am also needing to be retested for an adrenal problem as my "stress hormone" was way way high. Eventually, I will get where I want to be. Hihihi.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, I can relate to that. I'm on my fourth med attempt (started yesterday) and with each med it just made me worse, and I never got better, so I can relate a lot and understand why you say that. I figure this time there is no worse to get, lol.

It's good you are taking one day at a time, that is the best way you can get through this as well as with everything else at all. Take baby steps and reward your achievements... such as with a journal and quill maybe 

One month is a big achievement so ceeeeeeeeleeeeeeeeebraaaaaaaaaate.

And good luck with those tests.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 3, 2008)

Lol Thank you Flashy. I mentionned my journal and stuffto the Mr. so hopefully I can get them soon. I held a quill of mine yesterday and it felt ok, so I reduced it to a journal and ink 

And... I am totally not feeling well. Seems I have come down with the stomach flu. And, instead of my body processing the virus as "Intruder intruder, man your stations!" it's processing it as "Welcome alien species. We come in peace." *Rolls eyes at body's defence mechanism, or rather lack of defence. Hmph!

*Looks at word "Defence" and wonders "defense/defence". Keeps staring at it.* I need to go back to school, I was so good in writing! I am ashamed of myself.

Oh and Flashy, good luck with your meds. I hope this one will work for you. :rose:


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 3, 2008)

Thought I would share with you all the story of the quill and journal. Lol.

Flashy pointed out to me that I really should get things off my mind and into writing, and not keeps things bottled inside. I absolutely love to write and agree with her 100%. Only problem is I am awful picky. LOL. I mean, I cannot just type up my thoughts, or write them on any old paper or anything. I need a fancy schmancy journal, like in the old times, with parchment-style paper. Then, to write in it, a ballpoint pen is just an insult to it. So I need a quill, not even a fountain pen. To top it all off, I need to write at my desk, alone in the dark, with only my oil lamp lit. 

Hence why I am still waiting to write. Lol. To me, I do not want my deepest thoughts and feelings on loose leaf or a hilroy copybook. It ruins the intimacy I guess. I am weird that way. Lol

This is the quill I want:

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/jennibick02568_1996_112330579

I was thinking of a journal like this (though not entirely the old feeling I want):

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=27

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/jennibick02568_1996_85636317


----------



## trailsend (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats on the one month - you should be very proud of yourself and I hope it continues. It's very hard, I know, and you are doing well. You've got lots of support here Writing is a perfect way to express yourself & I have kept journals for years. I find however I most often write when I am distressed andI forget to when I am happy and content - so try and remember to do it all the time! 

I think your method of writing and your quill & journals are great! I hope you can get started soon. 

Did you try the banana trick yet? Wiggles is so adorable :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 3, 2008)

Good, I hope you get them soon, the sooner you start releasing, the better.

And thanks, the doc says he doesn't think it will work, but hey, nothing to lose anymore.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 5, 2008)

So I was looking at the pics I posted of Annabel the other day and realized I hadn't put in one of my favorite ones. I figured it works out for the best because I made something a little different with it. Oh and btw, it looks like a half apple but I promise it isn't! Lol, it was much smaller than it appears.


[align=center]



[/align]
Hihi. Ok I know it's pretty sappy and now y'all are wondering if I'm gonna be taking pics of every little thing... Ya know what? I probably will. 

Only thing is, I feel bad for having these pics of Annabel and not having taken some of the others so guess what I'll be doing today? :biggrin2hoto shoot! *Hears all the buns scramble into hiding* I'm just trying to figure out _where_ to take the pics... Anywho, check back later as I should have them up.

I had the stomach flu and was feeling yucky but I am feeling better now. At least on that part. Lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that picture of Annabel is so adorable! What a sweet baby! I love how you can see her big toofers in it. I want her! She would look so cute with Tallulah, they would match! Pleeeease? And I will be patiently (?) waiting for pictures of the other buns! Oh and sorry you had the flu, ew


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 6, 2008)

Heya Shiloh, hihi I also was reminded of Tallulah when I saw Annabel the first time. Tallulah will be hard to beat however :shock:Lol. And errrr no, you can't have her You can be Godmother though 

The pics are coming. I haven't forgotten, and I did take pics, just haven't set them up as "fancy schmancy space-saving" yet


----------



## polly (Apr 6, 2008)

awww nice piccie of Annabelle she sure is lovin her apple 

And congrats on your month thats a great achievement:hug:


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 7, 2008)

[align=center]Hi everyone,[/align]
[align=center]Sorry I am a bit late with the pics... I got side tracked with my other project. I let the buns run around on the bed the other day while I worked on some things. They pretty much kept to themselves and were quite distracted by the new hay I got them. There wasn't much binkying around, or playing much at all really. Ariella and Dahlia did come up on me a lot though and Dahlia was trying to make amends with Houdina for having been awful to her in the past. Lol.[/align]
[align=center]Meanwhile, Annabel was throwing a tantrum because I had the others out and not her. She might be young, but she's definitely got some attitude going, though it's a sweet thing to see really. She's just so friendly, she always wants to snuggle. I wish I could let her free-roam... Since I didn't let her out right away, and her thumping changed nothing, she dumped her water bowl and started splashing around in the puddle. I'm not kidding, she loves puddles, and not just the water ones. Oy![/align]
[align=center]So anyway, I haven't been spending as much time with the buns as I usually do since I haven't been feeling quite myself lately. I am working on it now though. I was really disappointed with myself for not noticing how dirty their feet are. I ran out of litter so I've been having to use newspaper. I'm waiting for finances to stabilize since I had to take the girls to the vet's. Also, they all could put some weight on. I had been cutting back on pellets but I guess it's not working so great right now. I am working on that now and looking forward to having them all in top-shape.[/align]
[align=center]As for the girls, they are doing great. The injections are going smoothly, though it's a real struggle with the probiotics. :?No side effects so far, and Ariella is looking great. :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]Okies, I shaddup now. Here are the pics![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]As you can see Ashton has really grown!:shock:He doesn't have much of a mane left but rather has a punk hairstyle which makes me giggle every time I see him. His face isa tad on the long size, and I sorta wish he had more of the lionhead physique but I love him. His color is just stunning, though a tad dark in the face. He looks like he threw himself in a puddle. Hihihi. Anywho, as you can see, he was literally stuffing his face _Sir_ Ashton? I think not! [/align]
[align=center]Bam-Bam has his baby face as always. I must admit, out of all the buns, he's my favorite in pictures. He's got those pouffy cheeks you just can't resist and always looks so innocent. Awwww.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]There are the two girls. They are inseparable. :?Dahlia absolutely freaks when I take Ariella away to give her her meds. I am really happy that they have each other. Dahlia has done a complete 360 since Ariella's arrival. It's pretty amazing really. She even comes up to me for a nose rub now. Ariella is very curious, and she must like the sound of the keys on the laptop because she was continuously jumping on it. Hihihi.[/align]
[align=center]So that's that for now. :biggrin2:[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG Those bunnies! I love them all! :hearts:


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 14, 2008)

[align=center]*Sigh*

It's hard to come back and see those pics I took only two days before my Ashton Bunneh passed away. I so wish it hadn't happened.

Bam-Bam is officially a depressed bunny. He is eating and drinking, not eating as much as usual but he is a tad moody. He refuses to come out and play, doesn't come greet me or anything. Today however, I decided to take him and Annabel (the other girls will go tomorrow) outside. He perked up right away and was hopping around, etc. He even threw a tantrum when I picked him up to bring him in so I put him back down and stayed a while longer. Spoiled? Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

Annabel was simply hilarious. Poor kiddo, I had to put the sock sweater on her because the harness is too big and I wanted to make sure she couldnt get tangled in it or anything. Omg, she seemed so insulted. Lol. She couldn't walk and she kept giving me this look like "What are you doing woman? Oh you think it's funny?!" Lol.

Anyway, you can check it out yourselves on this video. Please excuse the weebrat for being so dirty :?Baaaaaaaaaaath time tonight![/align]
[align=center](More pics coming, just need to fix them)



[/align]


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Ashton 

Annabel looks precious in her little sweater trying to move around! :hearts Thank you for sharing that video, it was really cute and funny at the same time!:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 14, 2008)

Sophie, I'm so sorry about Ashton. He was a really special boy. The other day I went through to look at your blog again and read about him, but I got side tracked before I finished because I didn't see your last post before he passed! That photo collage of him and Bam Bam is so sweet. He really was a cutie pie, love his hairdo, and Bam Bam looked so happy with his buddy. I'm glad to hear he was cheered some by going outside to play. 

And Annabel's video is adorable, she looks like a stuffed animal! Poor girly trying to back out of her terrible (but cute!) sweater! When Tallulah was lighter, she could run around on slipper surfaces no prob, but now that she's 2 pounds she slides and has to walk on the sides of her back feet for some reason. And she is very flattered that you thought of her when you saw sweet Annabel the first time, and also that you think she's so cute! I would love to be Annabel's godmother, if the position is still available :biggrin2: I was considering naming Tallulah Annabel instead so that's kind of funny, too, but I let Paul choose between Annabel and Tallulah and he liked Tallulah best.

How are you doing now? Are Ariella and Dahlia getting better? Is Bam Bam eating okay? :hug:


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 14, 2008)

[align=center]Oh I guess I didn't post many details huh? Lol.[/align]

[align=center]The girls are doing great. They are still very much bonded, very much dislike me right now because of the treatments I had to give them, etc. but yep all is good with them. Ariella hasn't really shedded as much ad Dahlia but Dahlia has lost a good few layers. Lol. They pretty much stick together and ignore me as usual I don't mind really, they come up to me when they want something, they are adorable to wach together.[/align]

[align=center]Bam-Bam is eating ok. He was eating less over the last few days and I've been spoiling him with veggies and things like that for him to keep eating. I've been keeping a close eye on all their weight lately, especially his. Well, he hasn't stopped eating since he came in from outside. Lol. I guess that was a smart move of mine. For once. I still haven't found the oats. Lol.[/align]

[align=center]I've decided that I'll be taking each pair out everyday for a good hour or two when the weather permits. I'll be rotating the pairs so like today Bam-Bam and Annabel went out and tomorrow it will be the girls, etc. [/align]

[align=center]For now, I am looking forward in a way to having the girls go to their new home and be able to concentrate on my two. I need to cut back on the bumber of bunnies in the house so I can get back in control of my ashtma.The new medication works but it is awful expensive and I sill shouldn't bedependent on these meds.Ok, that and the fact that I was told no more bunnies I am a bit run down from all these events and I really want to get to bond with these two closely, especially Annabel. [/align]

[align=center]So anywho, I'm going to be spending a lot of time outside. I will read and listen to my ipod while they hop around. I am quite disappointed though because they don't like my snow. Hmph. Lmbo, I put Annabel on the pile and she started flicking her paws a me and ran off. Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiine. [/align]

[align=center]And yes, I am first-timing everything of Annabel's because I regret not having done it with my other buns![/align]

[align=center]Piccies![/align]

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]And Annabel wearing her bunny straight jacket according to Bunnicula. [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Shiloh, That is really funny about wanting to name Tallulah "Annabel". Lol. I do love the name Tallulah. Annabel clicked for me because of the meaning. I really love finding a good name that clicks.[/align]


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 14, 2008)

[align=center]Me again![/align]

[align=center]I just _had_ to share this pic. Hihihi. She was none too happy with me bringing her back inside. Man she got herself so dirty! As if she wasn't dirty enough before... :foreheadsmack:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## trailsend (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pictures! OMG the kids are so cute! They look like they had fun outside and I love Annabel's sweater!:biggrin2:Really cute.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 21, 2008)

[align=center]Today was a strange day. I woke up feeling terrible. So many emotions, so many questions, frustrations, doubts, fears, etc.

I've been really unwell this week with pain and awful night terrors. The stress and fatigue are starting to affect my body as my heart has been acting up. I've never had night terrors before until a couple of months ago. I blame them on the stress but either way, I totally hate these things. They aren't nightmares...They're much worse. I'm barely sleeping. I have been feeling an overwhelming sense of fear and paranoia. I do not know why the heck I have started this again. Is it the meds? Is it just the stress? Am I developing something? I don't know. At night when I close the lights, I immediately freeze and start shaking, I always picture someone right there, waiting to attack me. I feel like I am 4 again. Seriously annoying... I am terrified of someone breaking in, so I stay awake as much as possible and finally allow myself to sleep at around 5:30 am when the sun rises. I think I've finally reached my limit as to how much I can help myself out,I need help. I now regret not having applied for the Victim's Aide when I had been assaulted.. The detective had warned me that things could pop up in a few years, and I think that with what happened with my sister (who is doing ok btw, though seriously emotionally scarred from her ordeal) kind of made things flare up without me realizing.

I haven't been home all week. I've been feeling the absolute need to stay out of he house as much as possible so I've been out. Spent some days at my parents, then went out with 2 friends, went to the sugar shack with my family, watched hockey games,helped paintmy best friend's living room... The week went by really quickly. Good thing too.

As if I weren't stressed and annoyed enough, my dryer decides it no longer wants to dry my clothes. So I've been being really careful about dirtying my clothes. I was told to check the tubing to see if it's blocked and use a vaccuum to unblock it. Yeah well, I have no vaccuum, so I am waiting for someone, anyooone to lend me one so I can have my dryer back. Meanwhile, I have washed a bit of laundry and set it up on my rack to dry. As I was doing so I found it kind of funny.

I moved in this appartment in March, 2 years ago. I had nothing, not even an actual bed, though my parents gave me their dining table soon after. I was working at Tim Hortons full-time (+)and a toy store part-time. I only had one single uniform for a good month and a half and lucky me had no washing machine nor dryer. Everyday, I scrubbed my uniform by hand and dried it with my hair blower. Finally, after that month and a half, my boss found out and gave me a second uniform so I was able to do the washing every second day. And fiiiiiiiiiiinally in July,I was able to buy my machines with my TIPS. Maaaaan was I ever happy So hanging my clothes on my rack made me realize how much I had done, just how much I had worked my butt off to furnish this place. Of course, it was far from perfect by the time the Mr. came but hey, you really should have seen what I came in with or rather without. Lol.

I cleaned out Annabel's cage and Bam-Bam's tonight. I had to scrub my floor because Annabel is no girly girl as I thought she'd be :?Holy cow, this is one messy bun. Lol! I just see her feet andI shake my head in disapproval... That nut. Anywho, I replaced the flooring she was on with vinyl. I'll need more but for now it will do. Since I was feeling so down I went ahead and spoiled all of them with a strawberry after they had their meals. Bam-Bam is alive :shock:You should have seen him! Not only see him, but also HEAR him! What a piggy! Strawberries are a major hit with the buns here, unlike Bo B's Bo, who hates them. Lol.

The house isn't really all that clean, but it's really not all that bad either. I am looking forward to cleaning tomorrow. Mark the date, it will be another 5 years before I say that. I don't know, right now it feels good to keep busy.

Anywho, enough of my ramblings, here are a few pics:

I only got Annabel tonight as Bam-Bam was completely overjoyed with his strawberry and couldn't give a hoot about me and, well, I have yet to clean the girls' condo...































And my little Houdina because she is so adorable (when she is sleeping! j/k)...Lol, she can sleep soundly for now because she doesn't know yet that she is going for her spay this week 





Ps: I haven't forgotten about Ashton. I know i don't speak of him much but right now I am trying not to think about him because I am already crying over a whole bunch of other stuff, so just trying to keep myself together really.[/align]
[align=center]PPS: I love the modifications photobucket made.



[/align]


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 21, 2008)

Forgot to say, I don't always put up all the pics. I am trying to keep it light in order to help those with slower connections. If anyone is bored and/or curious, you can see all the pets pics here:

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/DaFrenchFry/Pets/


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 21, 2008)

Annabel did her first binky tonight :inlove:Ooop, she just did another. She is teasing Houdina and I. She ran off with Houdina's ball before and Houdina was chasing after her. She let it go and Houdina started kicking it around and tossed it back to Annabel who just stared at her. Lol


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 25, 2008)

And the ..... keeps coming.

Just when I thought I had had enough, Houdina ran away. She got out of the house and I saw her briefly that night, 3 days ago. I put food out all around the house -it hasn't been touched. I asked neighbors - no one has seen her. I contacted the shelters, hopefully if someone took her she will pee in the house and they will decide to surrender her. Hopefully, I'll have a shot at seeing her again. I am not very hopeful though and I am heartbroken. I don't know what I have done to the gods to deserve this.

This was my final straw. I will be contacting my doc. I can't manage on my own anymore and I give up trying. 

:bigtears:

I miss that brat terribly.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 25, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> And the ..... keeps coming.
> 
> Just when I thought I had had enough, Houdina ran away. She got out of the house and I saw her briefly that night, 3 days ago.
> 
> ...


First of all - you have done NOTHING wrong to deserve this. None of us deserve stuff like this.....Art has to frequently remind me that "Sh*t happens" and that is sometimes all we can figure out.

We lost Faith a couple of weeks ago - our kitty that I had pictures of - she was sleeping with the guinea pigs last year. She had just been spayed....she got away and she's been gone now for a while.

It hurts....a lot. But I have to remind myself that life isn't perfect - I'm not perfect - and sometimes really crappy stuff happens. If I've done something wrong - I try to learn from it - and move on. 

But we have to do the best we can....and then let it go.

As far as going to the doctor - I hear ya. Art doesn't want me on Paxil again but we're talking about the possibility of when I go to see the doctor in May - asking to get on something else (that won't make me sleep 16 hours per day)....and maybe even going back to counseling. Lately I've not been myself - part of it could be medical - part of it is due to some stressed in my life that I can't let go of - and I think its just time to do something about it before I wind up a bitter old woman who doesn't trust anyone (I'm most of the way there now - at this moment I'm probably a bitter middle aged woman who can't trust anyone). 

So I think seeing the doctor and getting help is a good thing....I hope you do so.

I'll be thinking of you and praying for you....


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 26, 2008)

*Oh no Sophie, I'm so sorry to hear about Houdina! We'll keep you and her in our thoughts. Hopefully she's safe.*


----------



## trailsend (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your kitty! Man, it's just been one thing after another for you and I'm very sorry. My heart goes out to you - and am always here if you need me. I think talking to your Doctor is a good thing, and I know you will be O.K. and overcome all of this adversity. Especially with the help of your buns. :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh no! Does Houdina have a collar with a tag on it or is she microchipped? Has she ever been outside before? If she has, maybe she can find her way home! Maybe she heard you were going to spay her and decided to run away to get some lovins' from the neighborhood cats one time before she has to get spayed. I mean, don't animals in heat sometimes run away like that?

I will be thinking of you and the bunnies and Houdina! I hope for a good update soon.


----------



## Gingivere (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahem _*clears throat*._

A serious injustice has been done to a bun in MsBinky's herd. I know it has happened because my human slave/spy has informed me.

ANNABEL HASBEENBATHED!!!

It is wrong, wrong, wrong. No one bathes a bunny on my watch and gets away with it!

Look out, MsBinky babes,Emmaline and I absolutely disgruntled. Weare headed for the first flight to Montreal to give you a good old-fashioned thumping. Bunnies have a right to get dirty and stay that way.

Your Ruler,

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Emmaline (Apr 26, 2008)

A bath? A bath? Who gives bunnies a bath?

We will rescue you, Annabel. It's safe here in Pennsylvania. Baths only happen to kitties in this house. Consider yourself bunny napped. And our mom won't make you wear a silly sweater either.

Your bunny pal,

Emmaline


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 26, 2008)

[align=center]:baghead[/align]

[align=center]Annabel totally hates me. She spent the last, oh 6 hours or so, flicking her paws at me, grooming herself in front of me, giving me the butt, etc. She was sooooooooooo mad that I actually thought she was sick and panicked. I would move her and she wouldn't budge, she'd just stay in whatever position I put her. She totally avoided me and sat in her corner, giving me the butt the whole time and ignoring me when I called.[/align]

[align=center]This buny has one heck of an attitude. [/align]

[align=center]She was stinky and dirtyand making me ill. I tried to avoid bathing her but she insisted on getting dirtier.[/align]

[align=center]As for the sweater, I took her out the other day and didn't make her wear one since she is big enough. I was worried at first about the harness but she doesn't fight it.[/align]
[align=center]You girls are such bad influences on my Annabel You are soooooooo not bunny napping my girl Nah uh, no way! If you girls come anywhere near here I shall give you baths [/align]

[align=center]**Updates**[/align]

[align=center]All bunnies are now at a much healthier weight. I am very relieved though I am still keeping an eye on them.[/align]

[align=center]All bunnies love oat flakes. Bam-Bam will eat anything you feed him.[/align]

[align=center]I went around the neighborhood putting fliers up. The neighbour across from me asked me what I was putting up and she told me that a lady 2 houses away from me feeds the cats in the neighborhood and that all the cats end up there. So I took a chance and rang. Indeed, they say they saw Houdina. They told me they will try to catch her for me and bring her here. I am terribly sad at losing her. I really miss her an awful lot. She can pee on the futon a million times, I won't care. I just want her home.:cry2[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2008)

This is just so great that they've seen her.....I hope they can catch her soon for you.

However, I still hope that with all the stress you've been under - that you follow through with your plans to see a doctor and get something to help.

Keep us updated on you and your kitty and your rabbits and stuff.....I'll be watching to see when she makes it home...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, that's a really good sign that Houdina has been spotted! Perhaps you could go over to the neighbors' house at cat feeding time? Would she be likely to come to you? Poor kitty. I wonder if she'll be pregnant when you get her back.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 27, 2008)

This morning the bowl of food was empty. i am so mad at myself because I accidentally fell back asleep when the food was eaten. I went outside and went close to my landlord's yard. There, I spotted a tabby cat further awayso I start shaking the box of treats and calling out her name. The cat looks at me, curious. Now I figure the cat's head looks too big. Lol. It wasn't her 

I started crying thinking that that cat was probably the one to have eaten the food. However, a few minutes later, another cat comes out and joins the other. It seems those cats had just just been let out and their owner was keeping close watch. 

Hopefully it really was Houdina that ate the food... 

I saw others cats but none were Houdina. I'm really sad but hopefully, being that there are cats and food in the area, she is ust taking her sweet time coming back.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 27, 2008)

Annabel escaped her NIC condo, came hopping to the bedroom, opened the door and THUMPED :shock:Guess she wanted to make sure I'd stop designing the site and play with her a bit. Lol. She's on the bed now playing, eating, but mostly just driving me bonkers. Lol.

Still no sign of Houdina, hopefully she will pass at night.


----------



## polly (Apr 27, 2008)

I hope she comes back or your neighours can catch her for you :hug:


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 28, 2008)

[align=center]:bigtears:[/align]
[align=center]Yesterday, when I saw that the food had been eaten, I had hope. Unfortunately, I put tuna out in the evening and within 10 minutes, there was a tabby eating it but it wasn't my girl. I started crying so bad. Last night, the food at both windows was eaten, butI have no clue if Houdina ever came or not. I am really upset. [/align]
[align=center]I know she was in heat, and there are males two houses away and food. Logically, she wouldnt need to go very far. However,I haven't seen her. Being so small and friendly, my worst fear is that someone took her home and that seems to be what has happened :cry4:[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 28, 2008)

Awww  Have you posted any missing kitty posters? You should emphasize how dearly she is missed and that you really want her back. Maybe she's still just hiding out? I hope she comes back soon!!! And the story about Annabel bustin' out then chillin' on the bed is really cute. She's such a cute girl!


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 30, 2008)

[align=center]...[/align]

[align=center]At about 10:30 pm, I had a major break down. I was hysterical, crying, screaming, throwing things... I was begging, pleading, imploring God to let Houdina come home because I had lost so much this year. I begged Him to return her to me, so that I can make it up to her as I had gotten really angry with her before she left. [/align]

[align=center]Under my window I have a desk, so I cleared a section, and sat there rattling her can of treats for over 40 minutes. I put a fresh can of tuna. Nothing. I kept crying and crying and finally gave up, resting my head on my arms on the window sill, exhausted and empty. I raised my head, and saw a small pair of eyes just staring at me. I couldn't speak for a second, and we just sat there staring at each other. "Houdina" I whispered, and she raaaaan to me, climbing against the window screen, rubbing against it while I fumbled clumsily to open it. Hands shaking, I could barely believe it was her as I grabbed her and shut the windows shut. [/align]

[align=center]Even now, watching her gobble the can of tuna like no tomorrow, hearing her purring, feeling her rubbing against me, it's all so surreal. She's spread tuna all over my bed, she's dirty, and I couldn't give ahoot.My kitty is home and she has forgiven me.[/align]

[align=center]:hearts:cry4::hearts[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 30, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> [align=center]Even now, watching her gobble the can of tuna like no tomorrow, hearing her purring, feeling her rubbing against me, it's all so surreal. She's spread tuna all over my bed, she's dirty, and I couldn't give ahoot.My kitty is home and she has forgiven me.[/align]
> 
> 
> [align=center]:hearts:cry4::hearts[/align]




Awww.. I read your blog earlier and was so sad to hear that Houdina was missing... (I'd just not had chance to respond) but now I'm just so happy for you that she's home and safe! That story as well, it made me cry... it's just so unbelievably lucky that you decided to sit there and call for her, and that you looked up when you did....

I'm soooo happy she's home with you again, where she belongs! :hug:

Jen xx

P.S I love your blog! And I'm gonna bunny nap Annabel!!


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you. I'm really still trying to convince myself she's here, she's safe... She knows it though. She's head butting me and she's stolen my pillow. She is home indeed.

I am taking her to the vet's tomorrow. She brought home some friends that I don't really like. Lol. Poor thing, she is starving She probably was hiding somewhere all along...

As for bunny napping Annabel, nah uh! No way!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 30, 2008)

Houdina is HOME!!!!!!! :biggrin2::balloons:inkelepht::highfive:inkbouce:arty::happyrabbit: and Mylo throws in a :headflick:

Sorry about all the emoticons, I'm just so happy that she's safe and home with you! How incredibly wonderful! I just KNEW she'd come back! :woohoo Whenever I saw you'd posted in your blog, I clicked on it in the hope that she was back. And what amazing timing... I can't tell you how glad I am that your kitty is finally home where she belongs.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you so much. I really can't explain how happy I am. I hadn't realized just how much she meant to me until she was gone Anyhow, none of that matters now. She is home and I am just so freaking happy. She is mewing at me plenty and rubbing against me and insists on snuggling against me. I love her to bits.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 30, 2008)

[align=center]Oof, last night was rough. I only closed my eyes from a brief moment only to spot a tick crawling inches from my head. Needless to say, EWWWWWWWWWWWWW! I was freaking and ugh, no no no I didn't want one on me or them spreading.[/align]
[align=center]I felt horrible but I put Houdina in the bathroom, which she absolutely hates. She was crying so much that I started crying. Poor thing, she just got home and I lock her up... I grabbed everything on the bed and shoved it in garbage bags, closed and waiting to fix my machine to wash it in boiling water. I jumped in the shower because I was just a tad bit freaking. Lol. I put the water as hot as I could stand and really scrubbed down good. Glad I did because I indeed had one on me. Ewwww. [/align]
[align=center]I stayed awake till 7am and then took a nap til 10 at which time I called the vets. The first vet couldn't take me until Friday and i really didn't want to leave her in the bathroom with a bunch of ticks sucking her blood. No way, we'd been through enough. Finally I called the vet hospital where I take the rabbits (which I really should always call first in any case) and got an appointment for 1:30pm. [/align]
[align=center]I got there and we were put in isolation. The vet only spotted 2 at first until I told her where all the other ones were and she looked at me pretty stunned. It's very rare that they get animals in residential areas with multiple ticks especially since she only ran away and isn't an outdoor cat. She handed her over to a technician who really took the time to check her and pull them out properly. I was really happy that I decided to take her in rather than do it myself as they have better tools and products and more info.[/align]
[align=center]The technician handed her back to me and then the vet and I checked her quite thorougly and were pleased with the results. Houdina was just a doll and really just kept licking us and rubbing against us, letting us do anything we wanted. Meanwhile, the vet had asked my rabbit vet (from the same hospital) about treating the buns and my vet was more than in agreement with that. She was really happy to know that it would be done. She suggested I get 2 boxes in order to treat for two months but at 85$ a box I asked if she thought I could try one month first and see how things went. Houdina will be getting the extra one anyway. So that's what I am doing.[/align]
[align=center]Along with the tick pulling, the vet did a full exam. She also redid her shots because I had accidentally forgotten the last one. We discussed the spay and it will be scheduled in 10 days. At the same time, she will give her a rabies shot, just to be safe since she went out. I am taking no chances at all. In a month, I go for her last booster.[/align]
[align=center]The ticks are being sent to Public Safety in order to be tested. I had to pay for that as well but I wouldn't do otherwise. If there are any risks present,I want to be aware and have the neighborhood know as well. We can get together and try to get rid of them. My vet has asked that I mention it to people with pets that go outdoors. [/align]
[align=center]Once home, I went back out to get her some new toys. Noooo mommy is not spoiling her at all. *Blushes* I got her some cute things and the pet shop gave me this fluffy ball which is exactly her fav. toy in the world. While there, I asked to see the tags. They had some cute metal shapes and I picked out a pink heart on which they will engrave her name and both my phone numbers. Just in case. I really have no intention of losing her again, but in any case, I am covering all my tracks. I even considered having her microchipped. [/align]
[align=center]Anywho, now she is laying against me and snoozing. I feel crappy having her have a shot today but anyway, no choice At least it gives her 10 days to destress before the surgery. I have decided not to wait and see if she is pregnant. There is just enough overpopulation already and finding good homes is hard enough. I feel I am doing it early enough. I just hope it really is the right thing to do. It's a hard decision, I am against abortion even in animals, but right now I have to wonder what is worse. [/align]
[align=center]Soooooooooo that's basically it. I have many pictures to upload later! :biggrin2:[/align]


----------



## Bunnicula (Apr 30, 2008)

Sophie,
There are just no words...
For so long I was afraid to look, afraid to ask...
Wanting to know but knowing how desperately you were hurting.
I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you :biggrin2:I couldn't wait to tell you!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 1, 2008)

How many ticks were on Houdina? Poor girl! Also, I don't think you need to wash your stuff in boiling water with ticks. I don't know where ticks lay their eggs, but I'm pretty sure you don't need to worry about ticks "hatching" in your clothing and bedding  Just tryin' to save you some effort! Also, I think the microchipping sounds like a good idea- there is some controversy surrounding it, but I think a lot of the negative aspects aren't really relevant with the microchips they use now. Rory was microchipped when he was neutered, and I plan to microchip Mylo and Tallulah when they're fixed. I pray that none of my bunnies ever gets lost, but if they do, at least being microchipped gives them a slightly better chance of getting back to me! With a pet like a cat or dog, I think microchipping is even more advantageous since cats and dogs escape and are brought to shelters a lot more than bunnies are.

Again, I'm so glad that Houdina is HOOOOME!


----------



## MsBinky (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Shiloh :rose:I don't know how many there were but I know of 7-8 myself. I am not taking chances with the bedding since I found 2 crawling around. Ugh! I just want to make sure they cannot survive. :crazinessLol.

Maaaaaaaan I just called the DMV. Stupid me had completely forgotten about a small bowl of tuna from a few days ago and of course, she found it. :yuckDarn it. I am worried because the tuna hasn't been in the fridge, etc. They said that there is a possibility that diarrhea and vomitting will occur and if profuse, to take her in. Oy :thud:I was thinking of making her vomit myself but anyhow, they said it might not be a problem since it was colder these days... I have a bad feeling I will be rushing her in ina few hours... :nerves1


On a positive note... Houdina has this fluffy ball which is her favorite toy. Before she ran off, she had been bringing it onto the bed during the night to play soccer, yes on me, off me, while I was trying to sleep... Lol. Well she always hides this ball and she just found it and is just a _tad_ bit hyper! At least she is ok fromt he shot. Ever since the fever broke she's been fine. Now it's to wait and see with the tuna... :?She's so hungry she is eating anything and everything. I gave her food but being careful not to exaggerate or she will just be sick and voila, she finds others ways. Grrr


----------



## MsBinky (May 1, 2008)

My blog is broken Lol. It says gingi is the last to have replied and I see nothing. I only see my post as being the last. Gingi, quit messin with my head 

Ah ok, now I see Gingi posted but they are blank :?Gingiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Gingivere (May 1, 2008)

That's right! I broke your blog. I broke your blog because you can't read anyway!

Perhaps no one has told you that this section of the forum is entitled "Bunny Blogs". BUNNY...not kitty...bunny!!!

So, please stop your incessant blathering about Houdina this and Houdina that...

You've got my human slaves doing the same thing. "Houdina is back". "Poor Houdina had ticks." "Houdina's return is the best news all week." Houdina, Houdina, Houdina!

How 'bout some respect for poor Annabel & company? This is their blog. Or have you been ignoring them to dote on the "poor kitty" who made her own decision to bust outta there and get some action?

Look, tell that pathetic flea-bitten hairball you call a cat to get her own site at CatSpace, Unitedcats, or somewhere like that.

Your ruler,

Queen Gingivere






P.S. - That's it Annabel...I'm coming for you...pack your bunsack.


----------



## Captain Snow (May 1, 2008)

_("For goodness' sake, Gingi, get away from the computer before the human catches you. You'll get us all in trouble and she'll cut off our new supply of fresh alfalfa. Yes, I know cats are underlings, but let's not lose our creature comforts trying to prove it.")_

Oh, ahem. _(*clears throat)_ So sorry about the thread being hijacked. M'Lady, Queen Gingivere, allowed her anger to get a bit out of control. Please don't tell our humans, though, ma'am. It could be rather bad for all of us.

At your service,

Captain Snow


----------



## MsBinky (May 1, 2008)

Gingi dear, you may be your slave's ruler but you ain't mine If it were up to me, you'd be bathe every day til you behaved Ok ok, so ya know I luvs ya anyway (especially when you are snoozing) :tongue

Captain Snow, how are you feeling my dear? You are just such a gentleman. Gingi could learn a few things from you huh? Hihihi. 

[align=center]*********************[/align]
[align=center]So, I am going to try and fix the photos but I am feeling really really crappy. I got myself sick by sleeping by the window the other night but it was well worth it. Hihi. Hopefully I will have the pics up tonight.[/align]


----------



## Bunnicula (May 2, 2008)

Sorry about the broken blog :nerves1and Gingi's verbal abuse. She's been expressly directed to stay away from the computer. But I am out of town tomorrow and at work Saturday...who knows what will happen in my absence.

Hugs to Houdina & the bunnies for me! Looking forward to some photos of the newly returned girl.


----------



## MsBinky (May 29, 2008)

[align=center]It's been a little while since I've updated, so here's a bit of news and some pics...[/align]

[align=center]First of all, Dahlia and Ariella will most likelybe leaving this week. Hopefully, they will be headed to their new home and family and not the shelter. It's looking better now so maybe the next time you hear about them they will be in their new home. I thought it'd be easier than this but I am finding it quite hard and I am tearing up a little bit. We may not share the same bond as I have with my other buns, but I do love them terribly. Dahlia has grown such beautiful fur and she has the most adorable little ears. Ariella is just gorgeous... I might be a little biased but I do think I have some of the cutest bunners in Montreal. [/align]

[align=center]Bam-Bam is just too funny. I put him in his condo after having secluded him to look after him. He went absolutely nuts, binkying, running, and rubbing his chin everywhere. He was just too adorable to watch. He still dislikes Annabel and it's annoying to have to block off the area so he doesn't bite her. When the girls will go, I will be rebuilding the condos and he'll probably go on top... [/align]

[align=center]Annabel? She charms anyone who spends 5 mins with her. My father called me last Sunday and told me to go over and relax with him in the yard. I took Annabel with me since my father hadn't seen her yet. Well, it's a good thing he had taken allergy meds before I got there because he spent a good part of the day playing with her. Lol. We watched a DVD and she lay on her back in his arms the whole time. He was amazed at how calm she was. My parents' cat actually played with her and Annabel enjoyed chasing her around. This girl really puts a smile on my face.[/align]

[align=center]Houdina... Oy. This girl is putting me through all kinds of emotions. First was the fear of having lost her, then it was dealing with her ticks, then worrying about the spay, then rage at her peeing on the brand new futon, and now it's back to worrying... Two to three days ago, as I was petting her, she suddenly became really aggressive and started crying out. It didn't take much to figure that something was hurting and I was able to find the exact spot... I pushed away the fur and basically found a hole, although the fur remained in the centre... It looked real sore and I felt so bad for her. I cut away the fur, cleaned it, applied Polysporin, and then put a cold pack against her during the night. She went right to sleep while I wondered about what may have caused it. I knew I was going to the vet's today so I decided to wait it out. It was indeed an abscess. To make thinkgs worse, yesterday, I realized that I wasn't seeing things, she did have a bump where her stitches were. Well this morning, I felt like they might have forgotten a golf ballinside. I knew that this wasn't going to be a simple appointment just to remove the stitches. As expected, when the vet saw the bump, he looked at me and told me she wasn't coming home. They have to cut her open. I was terrified of infection but he says it looks more like the stitches came apart inside. I admit, I was terrified that we were facing more surgery and the costs of surgery. However, he says that it's part of the deal with the spay and so they are doing all of this at no cost.We don't even have to pay the consult. We love her to death but poor Mario had to dish out over 1000$ for her just this month and here we are struggling to have him come back home. It's pretty rough but I am really happy that things should be ok. I miss her tons already and I felt so bad. I will be a nervous wreck even more than when she got spayed until i know that it really is just the stitches that came apart. :?[/align]

[align=center]Okies, I think I talked enough here are some pics for you to enjoy:[/align]

[align=center]Bam-Bam and his famous picture...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Now I feel bad because I don't have as many pics of Dahlia but she never stays put so they blur [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]The beautiful Ariella...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Annabel...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Do you see a resemblance? I always think of this stuffed bunny when I see Annabel. Lol.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]And Houdina doing what cats do best...[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Houdina decided that that spot in Annabel's cage is hers. She is always watching over Annabel. [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 30, 2008)

Gosh, I haven't posted in here in awhile!:shock:

The buns are just gorgeous! That pic of the stuffie is hilarious in comparison to Annabelle, hee!

Love this pic!


----------



## MsBinky (Jun 1, 2008)

Houdina is home. She is a just a taaadbit upset with the collar... Lol. Poor thing will have had it on for 4 weeks straight. She is doing rather well though she is sleepier than the first time. I think the antibiotics they gave her has something to do with it. I didn't have to pay anything other than the pain killers. They didn't even charge me for the abscess or the shot... I'm really happy to have this place. They are reallygreat and they love her a lot She's known as the poor little kitten who was covered in ticks and made all the vets freak out She is on my bed when I am here but since I am leaving she will be in the bathroom so no unsupervised time to run aroundtil she is all healed.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 1, 2008)

*Get well soon Houdina! Give her some scritches from me.
I'm so sorry youhave to rehome some buns, Sophie. If I could I would take Ariella, wouldn't her and Newt look fab together??*


----------



## MsBinky (Jun 1, 2008)

Ooooh they'd be adorable together :biggrin2:Only problem is she and Ariella are siamese twins... Lol. I can't split them or it's chaos. Dahlia is a bit anti-social :?Lol. They are going to a good home and we'll all be able to stay in touch with them :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Jun 11, 2008)

Just putting an update as requested by some...

I was very stressed about the girls. Things fell through so they won't be going where I thought they would be. The SPCAwas not wanting to take them and Secours Lapins Quebeccouldn't take them either. I was freaking out and had nowhere to send them. Finally, after talking to a friend, they will be taken at the SPCA. I am glad to say that they are no longer euthanizing without medical reason. My friend seems to have found a foster home for the girls already so fingers crossed that this will work.

Meanwhile, I was trying to gain time for the girls and decided to rehome Bam-Bam to see if it would help my asthma. I wouldn't be rehoming him right now since the girls have been placed if I hadn't found such a wonderful person interested in him. If this would work, Bam-Bam would be free-range much of the time and he'd have another mate. And guess what? The girl bunny is a broken-castor rex, like Wiggles though she is more white than brown. Bam-Bam has been very depressed so I would be sad to see him go, yet happy to see him with a mate again. 

So I just wanted to let those interested know what was happening with them.


----------



## MsBinky (Jun 11, 2008)

i got to say this before I get any more insults from people who can't bother to understand that I am not doing this for fun.

I have been going to thehospital and seeing doctors for years now. Last year, things were worst than ever. I got pneumonia more than once, bronchitis/sinusitis more times than I can count. I was also found to have sleep apnea which doesn't make things any easier. On top of this I had high blood pressure, tachycardia, and now very high cholesterol. But as if this wasn't enough, because of my atypical asthma and repeated respiratory infections, I was put on cortisone over and over again. Because of the cortisone and asthma inhalers, I developedCushing's Syndrome. That is just the tip of the iceberg because I haven't even mentionned the emotional issues. 

So before anyone else says anything cold to me I'd very much appreciate if you took a moment to understand all that I have been dealing with and how it's not just a minor issue at hand. In case any of you didn't understand this the first dozen times I've mentionned it, not only is my health not good, but it's crucial that I get my health on track so I can be with my fiance because he suffers from Spinal Muscular Atrophy and he is my priority in my life. 

I do not want to argue with anyone but those of you who hve contacted me with nothing better on your mind than to break me down ought to find someone else. I have better things to do with my life so take care of yourselves and I am sorry things got like this. I only wanted to share my love of bunnies but I see that too many people have issues with me to enjoy my time here.

Much love to all those who contacted me with encouragement and sincere concern for the bunnies and I. I know who my friends are and I really want you to know how much my family and I appreciate you guys.

love always,

Sophie and family.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 11, 2008)

Sophie, I apologise in advance if you are annoyed at all by me commenting here, but I just feel that I have to say something. 

I cannot believe that people would or could ever think badly of you because of the position you are in. As someone who has been plagued with health issues for the past year, years even, I know how awfully depressing it can be, let alone the situation you are in with your partner, and having to rehome some of your precious bunnies because of it. I just want to say, please don't listen to whatever negative comments you have received, you are a fantastic person, and bunny slave, and I can't imagine going through the things you have gone through/are going through and still being as strong as you come across. I miss you around here already and will continue to do so.

I just want you to know that I'm thinking of you, and I wish you and your bunnies, your partner and your family the very best. I really hope things pick up for you. And also, I'm not the pushing kind, so I wont push, but if you ever want to chat, you know where to find me. :hug:

Lots of love,

Jen xxx


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats rough Sophie! Sorry people are being unkind to you, doesn't make things any easier for you... I hope the future starts to brighten for you as seem to have such a good heart!.. 

Hugs,

Julie and Baxter!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 13, 2008)

Sophie, I'm so sorry that some people are giving you grief. That's just wrong. You can't help your medical problems, and it's not like you're just a little sneezy. Everyone here seems so nice and I just wonder who is being so mean to you... I ask myself, are they PMing you to try to keep the peace on the forum, or so they don't look bad to other members? :X 

I really hope that finding new homes for the bunnies will help your health improve. That's so important. If it were possible, I would take dear little Bam Bam. I adore him! Also, you didn't mention, what will come of of Annabel? You know how much I love her... I always think of her as Tallulah's long lost twin. 

:hug:


----------



## Bunnicula (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know the details, but I think it's really sad when anyone feels bullied enough to leave any public forum. Sorry to see you go... :sosad


----------



## trailsend (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know if you are reading your blog - and you already know you have my full support. But I felt I needed to say here - things are not the same without you. And I don't know who has been saying cruel things - but I would rather see people like that leave the forum than you. I find it very hard to take that even on the internet people can expend the energy it takes to be mean for absolutely no reason. Please don't let it get to you - you are so much better than that and above them. As you know I wish you the very best of luck and just *know* things are really going to work out and be O.K. you are on the right track. :hug:


----------



## MsBinky (Jun 21, 2008)

Just an update as requested...

My girls left on Thursday night for their foster home. Yesterday, they were officially adopted by friends of the foster family. The family has experience with rabbits and a large garden where they will be able to play. My girls are safe, and in the end, this was the best thing I could do for them.


----------



## trailsend (Jun 21, 2008)

That is great news! I'm so glad they got a good home. I know it was hard to say goodbye, but I'm glad things turned out well. It should help your heart a lot to know they will be well loved and looked after. I hope you & your babies are alright :hug:


----------



## MsBinky (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you for everything Donna :hug:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm so happy they found such a great home! I bet that's a relief for you too. Hope you get feeling better too.


----------



## MsBinky (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you Montana :rose:It is a major relief indeed.


----------

